# Level of participation in stock threads



## Joe Blow

Hi folks, I have noticed that the level of posting in stock threads has slipped somewhat in recent times and I would like to urge everyone to please consider participating a little more regularly in discussions on various stocks.

The more everyone contributes, the more stock discussion we will see, and the fresher and more dynamic the stock threads will become. By updating the threads of stocks on your watch list with news, analysis, and relevant information, you will be helping to bring these companies to the attention of others. This will generate increased interest, additional research, and more discussion.

Let's see if we can get some more stock chat happening!


----------



## prawn_86

I would like to echo Joes comments and personally myself i have noticed my stock market participation has also dropped a bit. A flat market doesnt help, but surely members still have thoughts, opinions and analysis of a few stocks a week at least

I think if everyone posted say twice a day in stock threads it would help to make ASF a better community and more research focused. Even if it is just about stocks you have recently heard of (TNE today in my case) it will help other members to research and contribute and hopefully make more money, after all, thats one of the reasons we are here


----------



## Julia

Of course a stock forum should have good discussion about stock threads, but the reality at the moment is that many people are standing aside from the volatility.

I can only speak for myself, but - as long as it's my intention not to risk my capital when there is so much uncertainty locally and globally - I don't have the interest in following particular stocks until the overall market and confidence in general improves.  So am unable to make any intelligent or useful comment.

Sorry.  I do understand how important good comments on stocks are.


----------



## prawn_86

I understand Julia, and there are many people on the sidelines, or not investing new money, myself included. 

If you have specific concerns about the economy, surely that must translate into an opportunity to short certain stocks, or sectors? EG if you think that our banks may be in trouble, why not post in one of the bank threads about why you think that, and why it may be a good short? Even if its not something you would trade yourself


----------



## odds-on

How about some "promotions"? That should drum up some business.


----------



## Julia

prawn_86 said:


> If you have specific concerns about the economy, surely that must translate into an opportunity to short certain stocks, or sectors? EG if you think that our banks may be in trouble, why not post in one of the bank threads about why you think that, and why it may be a good short? Even if its not something you would trade yourself



The Trust Deed of my SMSF precludes shorting anything so I don't know enough about the practice to offer anything remotely reliable or intelligent.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Of course a stock forum should have good discussion about stock threads, but the reality at the moment is that many people are standing aside from the volatility.




Hi Julia, I agree, and you're certainly not alone on the sidelines at present. However, don't feel you have to be a shareholder to comment on a company you have an interest in. You may have been a shareholder in the past or may be interested in taking a position at some point in the future. A particular company may just be in the news for some reason, and worth discussing for whatever reason it was that made it newsworthy.

I'm just doing my best to try and make ASF more useful for those who come here solely for the market related discussion.


----------



## Macquack

Joe, have you thought of renaming Aussie Stock Forums to become the Australian Labor Party Bashing Forums?


----------



## Smurf1976

prawn_86 said:


> EG if you think that our banks may be in trouble, why not post in one of the bank threads about why you think that, and why it may be a good short? Even if its not something you would trade yourself



The problem is that most such thoughts are not company specific.

Eg someone thinks that banks aren't going to do well and that one may even go broke, but doesn't have sufficient information to know what bank will go broke. If they then post in the CBA thread that CBA is going broke, then that's misleading and could be considered as down ramping I would have thought, given that the person has no information or thoughts specific to CBA.

At the moment, I perceive a very noticeable swing of public interest toward "the economy" as a whole, rather than any individual company (possible exception of anyone very large who looks like going broke). Only today I had someone delivering goods, who immediately started up a casual conversation about "nobody's doing any work, the economy's stuffed etc" without me even mentioning the subject. Such is the level of public interest.

For the record, he mentioned Toll Transport specifically as "their yard is empty" and a major local employer (hundreds of jobs) in danger of actually closing. But then Toll is a national company, and their Hobart yard being empty doesn't necessarily say much about overall operations - all it really says is that the local economy is stuffed. For all I know, Toll might be booming in WA etc. Hence my thought that there is a swing of interest toward the economy generally, and away from specific companies.


----------



## Joe Blow

Macquack said:


> Joe, have you thought of renaming Aussie Stock Forums to become the Australian Labor Party Bashing Forums?




No, can't say that I have. It's true that the Labor Party does cop a bit of a flogging here at ASF, but I welcome and encourage all views and perspectives. All I ask is that everyone try and keep it both sensible and civil.



Smurf1976 said:


> The problem is that most such thoughts are not company specific.




That's a good point Smurf and I'm glad you brought it up. Stock threads do not have to be company specific and I didn't really address that. I would like to see more market related discussion of all kinds. Anyone who wants to start a more general market related or sector specific thread can do so in the ASX Stock Chat forum.


----------



## springhill

Hi Joe,

My thread participation is not where i would like it to be, my focus is on the low cap, low liquidity stocks. Some threads i have posted 5, 6 times or more, consecutively, without any reply, it gets pretty lonely and self defeating talking to yourself. I don't post to ramp a position I have, I promote discussion on under recognised shares (IMO) and to get feedback from others. Then again maybe my posts don't have the high value content that are worth replying to!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> Hi folks, I have noticed that the level of posting in stock threads has slipped somewhat in recent times and I would like to urge everyone to please consider participating a little more regularly in discussions on various stocks.
> 
> The more everyone contributes, the more stock discussion we will see, and the fresher and more dynamic the stock threads will become. By updating the threads of stocks on your watch list with news, analysis, and relevant information, you will be helping to bring these companies to the attention of others. This will generate increased interest, additional research, and more discussion.
> 
> Let's see if we can get some more stock chat happening!




As posters above have said, it is replies that need to increase, and I suppose that is "chat".

I agree with people getting irritated by posting with or without a chart, and then not having it replied to.

gg.


----------



## Joe Blow

springhill said:


> My thread participation is not where i would like it to be, my focus is on the low cap, low liquidity stocks. Some threads i have posted 5, 6 times or more, consecutively, without any reply, it gets pretty lonely and self defeating talking to yourself. I don't post to ramp a position I have, I promote discussion on under recognised shares (IMO) and to get feedback from others. Then again maybe my posts don't have the high value content that are worth replying to!




I agree some stocks do get more attention than others, and larger, more well known companies tend to get more thread views than smaller companies. But please don't underestimate how many people may be reading and not replying. I assure you there are many out there, but they may feel like they don't have anything of value to add. Your posts are definitely appreciated and I'm glad there are those ASF members who are updating the threads on  low cap, low liquidity stocks. Please don't get discouraged.


----------



## Julia

Smurf1976 said:


> The problem is that most such thoughts are not company specific.
> 
> Eg someone thinks that banks aren't going to do well and that one may even go broke, but doesn't have sufficient information to know what bank will go broke. If they then post in the CBA thread that CBA is going broke, then that's misleading and could be considered as down ramping I would have thought, given that the person has no information or thoughts specific to CBA.



That's pretty much what I was thinking so thanks, Smurf, for so clearly articulating that.  I don't engage in any detailed analysis of any bank so would be considering the banking sector overall rather than commenting on any one bank.

 A further consideration is that - because i don't get into detailed FA - putting up a suggestion that I think the banking sector, or any particular bank, is likely to tank would immediately expose me to challenges to justify such a comment, and rightly so.
I dislike intensely some of the rude accusations that so often prevail so will simply avoid airing any thoughts which are just my personal summary of what I've read, heard and observed, the interpretation of which might be quite silly on my part.



> At the moment, I perceive a very noticeable swing of public interest toward "the economy" as a whole, rather than any individual company (possible exception of anyone very large who looks like going broke). Only today I had someone delivering goods, who immediately started up a casual conversation about "nobody's doing any work, the economy's stuffed etc" without me even mentioning the subject. Such is the level of public interest.



Agree.  I have never before known so many people usually uninvolved in matters financial to express pessimistic opinions.  Much loathing of the government and how the carbon tax just should not be happening.
This, however, is just anecdotally interesting, not factual, and as such not really for much comment on the forum.


----------



## burglar

springhill said:


> ... Some threads i have posted 5, 6 times or more, consecutively, without any reply, ...



Hi springhill,

If you list yours, I'll post there!

I'll list mine. OK

Currently holding: ADN CIG EXM EXMOA FCN FMS PRE
Short listing: AXE AZS CGM SYR MXR

Cheers,


----------



## springhill

burglar said:


> Hi springhill,
> 
> If you list yours, I'll post there!
> 
> I'll list mine. OK
> 
> Currently holding: ADN CIG EXM EXMOA FCN FMS PRE
> Short listing: AXE AZS CGM SYR MXR
> 
> Cheers,




Hi burglar, appreciate the effort mate.

Current holdings are RFL, IDM, NCO, RND, WSR, MAN, MWN, SOI

Shortlisted i have DTM, BOE, TTV, AGE, RAD

Best of luck, if you think they are sh!thouse post that too 

Hopefully i have the time to look through yours over the weekend.


----------



## burglar

springhill said:


> Hi burglar, appreciate the effort mate.




Mine are weeds, (0r so I'm told) having plucked the flowers.
Just posted a chart on your RFL. I'm a visual person!

I did post a chart,   Was it pulled or is my mind playing tricks?!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

burglar said:


> Hi springhill,
> 
> If you list yours, I'll post there!
> 
> I'll list mine. OK
> 
> Currently holding: ADN CIG EXM EXMOA FCN FMS PRE
> Short listing: AXE AZS CGM SYR MXR
> 
> Cheers,




+1 burglar

This was my last pathetic effort at self disclosure but nobody replied.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10380&p=710951&viewfull=1#post710951

gg


----------



## burglar

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...
> 
> This was my last pathetic effort at self disclosure but nobody replied.




I am still waiting for you to PEN that poem.

Self disclosure ... it's a Buddhist thing.


----------



## Tyler Durden

I have been trying to keep EGP up to date, but the lack of participation by others is a little disheartening...surely I am not the only one who owns EGP here?!?!?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

burglar said:


> I am still waiting for you to PEN that poem.
> 
> Self disclosure ... it's a Buddhist thing.




Ask Hang to seng you a song on PEN, and I will followup with a poem.

gg


----------



## burglar

In my opinion, for way too long
He's been singing loud and strong
Although I'd like to sing along
Poems, I much prefer to song


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

burglar said:


> In my opinion, for way too long
> He's been singing loud and strong
> Although I'd like to sing along
> Poems, I much prefer to song





Said PEN  to the punta:*
"Oh I wanted you to come*
Close to me and kiss me to the core*
Then you might know me like no other Fuka*
Shima has ever done before"

gg


----------



## burglar

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Said PEN  to the punta:*
> "Oh I wanted you to come*
> Close to me and kiss me to the core*
> Then you might know me like no other Fuka*
> Shima has ever done before"
> 
> gg




Suite! Loved your use of the word "core"!


----------



## prawn_86

So when i logged on this morning we have 15 out of 36 threads with new posts, as stock threads. This is an improvement, but i'm guessing that there are still a lot of people posting just in general chat and not stock threads.



Smurf1976 said:


> For the record, he mentioned Toll Transport specifically as "their yard is empty" and a major local employer (hundreds of jobs) in danger of actually closing. But then Toll is a national company, and their Hobart yard being empty doesn't necessarily say much about overall operations - all it really says is that the local economy is stuffed. For all I know, Toll might be booming in WA etc. Hence my thought that there is a swing of interest toward the economy generally, and away from specific companies.




Personally i dont see what would be wrong with mentioning this in the specific stock thread. As long as you qualify that it was mentioned in a conversation and was state specific, then it may generate further discussion in that thread, eg other people might come out and say it is/isn't the same for the Toll yards in their states.


----------



## springhill

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Said PEN  to the punta:*
> "Oh I wanted you to come*
> Close to me and kiss me to the core*
> Then you might know me like no other Fuka*
> Shima has ever done before"
> 
> gg






burglar said:


> In my opinion, for way too long
> He's been singing loud and strong
> Although I'd like to sing along
> Poems, I much prefer to song




A thread on participation
You have reduce to degradation
From rhymes with shocking ties
I wish to gougeth my eyes
Viewing your poetry nevermore
Would have my spirits soar
No more from thee, wicked rants
Making me defecate my pants
No further gibberish shall be seen
I feareth punching my computer screen!


----------



## springhill

Joe Blow said:


> I agree some stocks do get more attention than others, and larger, more well known companies tend to get more thread views than smaller companies. But please don't underestimate how many people may be reading and not replying. I assure you there are many out there, but they may feel like they don't have anything of value to add. Your posts are definitely appreciated and I'm glad there are those ASF members who are updating the threads on  low cap, low liquidity stocks. Please don't get discouraged.




Thanks for the kind words Joe. I would encourage those who feel they have nothing to add but dont have the full grasp of a company, ask questions. Questions promote discussion, discussion promotes better analysis.
I am no expert in fact the criteria i set for investment can be quite limiting, but i contribute what i can. I am a fruit grower who just has an interest in the stock markets, the machinations of shares and attempting to make this a little more comfortable for my family. In fact alot of
my posts are generated in the orchard. If i can, you most certainly can!


----------



## prawn_86

springhill said:


> I am a fruit grower who just has an interest in the stock markets, !




haha off topic, but my father is also a fruit grower in SA


----------



## So_Cynical

prawn_86 said:


> So when i logged on this morning we have 15 out of 36 threads with new posts, as stock threads. This is an improvement, but i'm guessing that there are still a lot of people posting just in general chat and not stock threads.




Take away the Labor bashing posters that only post in Labor bashing threads and the bulk of the posts in non stock threads will be gone....and the forum will be better for it.


----------



## nulla nulla

So_Cynical said:


> Take away the Labor bashing posters that only post in Labor bashing threads and the bulk of the posts in non stock threads will be gone....and the forum will be better for it.




+1


----------



## Joules MM1

springhill, spring-roll, springsteen
sang with an apostrophe, didnt he
sounds like dendrobrachiata 
and rhymes with chippolata
jeez, i thought this was a serious thread
broke into prose n poetry instead
the hills are alive with the sounds of a burgler breaking bread
through the window, slipping in the kitchen sink, smacking her head
wake up the household, theyre rolling out NBN
wake up the interweb there's trolling by a guy called Sven

wots up Sven? i said in a chuckling voice
Sven is a kiwi who's fave word is "choice!"
why doesnt anyone talk about stocks anymore, he asked
i said, cause theyre all doomed out and can't be arrsed
Eh! choice bro! he said with his south island accent
bet you aussies need a  bend in that annoying downtrend

yep, i said, you got in one, 
bluddy downtrends making everyone glum
wot we need are some sunflower moments
like thrashing the kiwis at cricket or hongkong 7's
he said, you suck a kumera, 
i said i'm not from Canberra
he said, this poems really sad
i said, yeah, they only get bad
duh

duh? he asked
duh, i said

and that's how we began the duh song

(c) joules (can you believe it, yes, we can) 15/06/12


----------



## prawn_86

So_Cynical said:


> Take away the Labor bashing posters that only post in Labor bashing threads and the bulk of the posts in non stock threads will be gone....and the forum will be better for it.






nulla nulla said:


> +1




Personally i think that ASF has gotten a lot more political lately, possibly to the detriment of the stock threads. 

If you are reading this and post mainly on politics, have a think about what policies you like/dont like and how they will effect particular companies, and then post about that company. See the CAB thread for a good example


----------



## Joe Blow

So_Cynical said:


> Take away the Labor bashing posters that only post in Labor bashing threads and the bulk of the posts in non stock threads will be gone....and the forum will be better for it.




I don't know of anyone who only posts in threads where the Labor Party is criticised. If you go through the posts of those you are referring to, I think you will find the vast majority post in threads in a number of different forums and on a variety of topics.

I don't want less posts in the General Chat forum, I want more posts in threads on individual stocks and other market related topics.


----------



## So_Cynical

Joe Blow said:


> *I don't know of anyone who only posts in threads where the Labor Party is criticised.* If you go through the posts of those you are referring to, I think you will find the vast majority post in threads in a number of different forums and on a *variety of topics*.




You want me to name them? You seriously don't know of anyone only posting in threads created with the sole purpose of criticising the Labor Party....with respect Joe...you have to be kidding.

There is a core of around 6 or 7 members that pretty much only post in Labor bashing and pro coalition threads, with out doubt these members almost exclusively only post in political type threads or threads of a whiny nature where the only intent is to "bash'" Labor and any centre or leftists policy's.

Perhaps we have different views on what constitutes variety?


----------



## Julia

Why don't you name them?


----------



## explod

> There is a core of around 6 or 7 members that pretty much only post in Labor bashing and pro coalition threads, with out doubt these members almost exclusively only post in political type threads or threads of a whiny nature where the only intent is to "bash'" Labor and any centre or leftists policy's.




Have to agree on this point.  Though I am against both ALP and LIB for both social and economic reasons and perhaps could have a better view than most.  Its hard to look objectively past ones own shackles of course.

However the very nasty and most often unsubstantiated armchair criticism has put me right off the community discussion threads.   But it does seem to align itself with the tactics of Abbot and the press in trying to unseat the minority Labour Government.


----------



## explod

Julia said:


> Why don't you name them?




GG and yourself just for starters.


----------



## Joe Blow

So_Cynical said:


> You want me to name them? You seriously don't know of anyone only posting in threads created with the sole purpose of criticising the Labor Party....with respect Joe...you have to be kidding.




The only person that I'm aware of who even comes close to doing what you describe is noco. The others that I think you're referring to do post in a wide variety of threads and on a variety of topics, many of them not at all political in nature.

Of course, I don't follow all threads or see everybody's posts. I can only comment on what I have observed.

But again, I'm don't think restricting what people can post about in the General Chat forum is the right way to go. It's been tried elsewhere and only turns into a headache for all concerned. What I would like to see is simply more posts in threads on stock market related topics, with a focus on threads on specific stocks. People are free to criticise any political party they like here at ASF. I don't judge people on their political views, I judge them on their behaviour.


----------



## pavilion103

Joe, 
I'll make a special effort to post in some more threads when I am doing my nightly analysis for the next day. I've been posting in a number of threads, mainly in regards to the technical side of things. I will ramp this up a bit.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

So_Cynical and explod, you can always put people on ignore if they get up your nose.

I find it distasteful that on a forum with such a great camaraderie as ASF that you guys single out others as not being politically correct according to your view. Julia is one of the most even and fair ladies I have ever met, she often gives me a fair ole serve.

I will be away for 6 months just about in 15 days time, and I have always wanted to go a full year without an infraction, but you are really trying my patience with your whinging.

So I won't say that you both daily dine on a $hit sandwich and need to get a life and lighten up. It is a forum not the bloody High Court.

And yes I too would like more stock and investment talk, but remember the Storm Financial thread will eventually hit 1 million posts soon.

I read more posts than I post and learn so much from other's wisdom.

So get a bloody life and stop whinging.

gg


----------



## explod

> So I won't say that you both daily dine on a $hit sandwich




I have lived on them gg and assist others in that boat through charity work.

When you know and have lived on all sides of the coin you develop a keen social conscience.  If of course you have been lucky enough to survive.

Some of the soft spoon fed would not have a clue.

Anyway, no feeling personally, have a good holiday.


----------



## Sean K

I personally just think it's a phase in the market. 

Once we get the taxi drivers back sprewking biorheniumese stocks again, all will be fine.  

Just need to break through this little correction...


----------



## Julia

explod said:


> GG and yourself just for starters.



What absolute nonsense.  Do yourself a favour and click on my nic, then on Find All Posts.
You will find I have, over many years, posted on a wide variety of topics, several stock threads included.

I think I called one of your most recent suggestions 'silly'.
Perhaps this unjustified and rather pathetic accusation is your attempt to redress the balance.

I usually try to refrain from caustic comments, but in this instance support gg's suggestion above to you.

I'm looking forward to whomever it was who suggested there were several people who only ever posted in 'Labor bashing threads' coming up with those names.  I can only think of one such person.





kennas said:


> I personally just think it's a phase in the market.


----------



## explod

Nice and lively debate today.

Cheers to all for the efforts and probably the cleanout we all needed Joe.


----------



## Julia

explod said:


> Its hard to look objectively past ones own shackles of course.



Perhaps apply this comment to yourself also.



> However the very nasty and most often unsubstantiated armchair criticism has put me right off the community discussion threads.   But it does seem to align itself with the tactics of Abbot and the press in trying to unseat the minority Labour Government.



1.  Consider the polls.   Clearly the majority of the electorate are disgusted with the Labor government.
     They also reflect the unhappiness with the leader of the Opposition.
Both these sentiments are portrayed on this forum.  What the hell else would you expect?

2.   People are fully entitled to express what they are unhappy about with any of the political parties.  That hardly translates into their "trying to unseat the minority Labor government", attractive though such an aim might be.

As gg has suggested, put your disliked posters on ignore.





Garpal Gumnut said:


> So_Cynical and explod, you can always put people on ignore if they get up your nose.
> 
> I find it distasteful that on a forum with such a great camaraderie as ASF that you guys single out others as not being politically correct according to your view. Julia is one of the most even and fair ladies I have ever met, she often gives me a fair ole serve.



Do I?  Such would be very rare, gg.   On the contrary, your sardonic and intelligent commentary is always welcome, not just by me.   The number of responses to your thread announcing your imminent departure is testament to that.

Plod, have a look at the Fairfax thread where you'll see I've made a comment just yesterday which sees me well put in my place via disagreement from gg.



> So I won't say that you both daily dine on a $hit sandwich and need to get a life and lighten up. It is a forum not the bloody High Court.



Ah, but such seems to be the norm from Greens devotees.



> I read more posts than I post and learn so much from other's wisdom.



Me too.

With apologies for the thread being diverted to address Plod's silly and unfounded allegations.


----------



## explod

> 1. Consider the polls. Clearly the majority of the electorate are disgusted with the Labor government.
> They also reflect the unhappiness with the leader of the Opposition.




Did you happen to see Jooles on Q & A last week and read the 90% of very positive feedback comments.  Some "why does she not speak like this to the people more often?"    Because the press and biased establishment only expose bits on bits to show tatters.  The rules must follow the money.

Many of the polls, particularly Newspoll are selective and skewed.  I worked in that field at one time and know some of the players in the industry.  And the right wing Murdock media, phew.  And one could go on.

And another look at my text will reveal that I do not see myself immune to subconscious bias either.


----------



## tinhat

Forum admin starts thread asking people to post more in stock discussions. Political debate ensues. :flush:


----------



## Julia

tinhat said:


> Forum admin starts thread asking people to post more in stock discussions. Political debate ensues. :flush:




I'll refrain from pointing out that it was a Labor devotee who began the political diversion.
Just making the observation.
Still waiting for him to name his six or seven 'offenders'.  Plod has had an abortive attempt.


----------



## Ves

I think there is some good buying at the moment (I still don't think the whole market is "cheap"), and it may only get better.  I may be in the minority though, a depressed stock market usually gives up more opportunity than one that is sky-high. Discussing stocks with others, and trying to field your own views, whether you know nothing or something can be a great learning experience.  It can also help re-inforce your own views when you feel as if the market is getting on top of you  (which it is prone to in these tough times).

I really enjoy discussing specific stocks on here, so +1 to Joe on the others echoing his sentiment.


----------



## robusta

kennas said:


> I personally just think it's a phase in the market.
> 
> Once we get the taxi drivers back sprewking biorheniumese stocks again, all will be fine.
> 
> Just need to break through this little correction...




You are probably right there kennas I have noticed this forum seems to be busier on the risk on days.

As for the taxi drivers when they start to tip again and stocks are discussed at BBQ again I will be looking to take some profits. Until then I am in buy mode.


----------



## So_Cynical

Garpal Gumnut said:


> So_Cynical and explod, you can always put people on ignore if they get up your nose.




I have 2 people on ignore and have done so for close to a year, so can highly recommend the function...the ignore function is better looked at as a crap filter.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I find it distasteful that on a forum with such a great camaraderie as ASF that you guys *single out others* as not being politically correct according to your view. Julia is one of the most even and fair ladies I have ever met, she often gives me a fair ole serve.




I haven't singled out anyone and don't intend to...i know who the ASF right is and so does everyone else (apparently Julia also has no idea ), that's why i though it strange that Joe didn't know.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I will be away for 6 months just about in 15 days time, and I have always wanted to go a full year without an infraction, but you are really trying my patience with your whinging.




Have fun and enjoy your break...who's whinging, im just stating the obvious.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> So I won't say that you both daily dine on a $hit sandwich and need to get a life and lighten up. It is a forum not the bloody High Court..




Yes its a forum, a stock market forum...and while some general political and issues based discussion is nice, the domination of the ASF right means that EVERY SINGLE THREAD OF A POLITICAL NATURE turns into a Labor bashing exercise....and its boring as bat **** listening to whiny Liberals that keep losing elections.


----------



## burglar

Usually, when I see those ubiquitious 3 letter ASX codes, I say so what.
But since reading this thread, I now say might be worth a squiz.
I probably won't buy but it may be entertaining or educational.

I'm off to research BBQ, ...!


----------



## Joules MM1

burglar said:


> Usually, when I see those ubiquitious 3 letter ASX codes, I say so what.
> But since reading this thread, I now say might be worth a squiz.




:1zhelp: .....so, when you first came to the front door and read the words Aussie Stock Forums, wot were you thinking?


----------



## robusta

Hmmm can't find the chart for BBQ.


----------



## burglar

Joules MM1 said:


> :1zhelp: .....so, when you first came to the front door and read the words Aussie Stock Forums, wot were you thinking?




First time I bought "Stock Journal" ... you guessed it ... it was a livestock journal!

Wot was I thinking?


----------



## johenmo

robusta said:


> Hmmm can't find the chart for BBQ.




Because it's unlisted  - often seen in company with XXX(X).


----------



## nulla nulla

tinhat said:


> Forum admin starts thread asking people to post more in stock discussions. Political debate ensues. :flush:




Hijack more like it. 

Question for Joe. 

Is it possible to analyze a posters contribution to the various threads, breaking it out into General Chat, Stock sectors etc?


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Is it possible to analyze a posters contribution to the various threads, breaking it out into General Chat, Stock sectors etc?




Unfortunately no, that is not currently possible. However, it's an interesting idea and something I might look at down the track.


----------



## Timmy

tinhat said:


> Forum admin starts thread asking people to post more in stock discussions. Political debate ensues. :flush:




+ 1


----------



## springhill

I'd just like to thank everyone who has lifted their efforts and output on individual stocks, the forum is a more interesting and dynamic place already. From a personal point of view it is fantastic a lot of lesser know companies are being discussed. Great effort peoples, keep up the good work.


----------



## Joules MM1

the whole market is in a general malaise.......we have iconic figures declaring on national tele they've bailed their stock holdings on a government sponsored network, the same body (govt) that attempts to have everyone into the stock market by decree....likely the greatest activity at ASF is during or just after major highs in indices....so it is with major lows and we need to go lower and flush out the dearth of enthusiasm and general cynicism that seems to pervade everything........just look at the general media who reflect all that dark-attitude-is-cool syndrome.......we have a weak government that needs to go because we need to see change not necessarily have change, just see it.....we most likely need an event to mark a low, a peak of anger for a decent flush and allow a new attitude and new ideas to flourish......amazing that we have, live with, we are on the cusp of some of the greatest inventions with amazing technologies compared to 3 decades ago when a rotary landline phone was considered normal yet today with all the availability of web access and largest participation of public involved in the stock market there is this huge black spot.......all chat sites/rooms do is reflect optimism or apathy......how often does the live chat room get used, how much are people enthusiastic about communicating? 

the challenge for most traders is to have awareness of this period.....

for a marketing/advertising site like ASF this is the cyclic downturn......there are several sites i visit across the globe and they are all going through similar cycles to lesser degrees depending and reflective of their major indices.......it's a business ebb and flow that most sites don't understand as a normality because they go through it so rarely......unfortunately band-aid efforts can't fight the nature of the business but can through observation allow surviving sites to build on needs of the visitors and like any evolving business  model the site, to thrive, needs to morf in accordance with it's largest product, the members......


----------



## Julia

So_Cynical said:


> i know who the ASF right is and so does everyone else (apparently Julia also has no idea ),



You are, as usual, twisting what was said.

1.   Plod alleged that gg and I were two members who only ever posted in "Labor bashing threads".
gg and I  have - of course - refuted that.

2.  I can still only think of one member who posts only in political threads so dispute your assertion that there are 'six or seven'.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Julia said:


> You are, as usual, twisting what was said.
> 
> 1.   Plod alleged that gg and I were two members who only ever posted in "Labor bashing threads".
> gg and I  have - of course - refuted that.
> 
> 2.  I can still only think of one member who posts only in political threads so dispute your assertion that there are 'six or seven'.




+1 Julia.

I do not know what all the kerfuffle is about.

If I want to talk about soccer, I don't go to Dairy Farmers stadium when The Cowboys are playing The Broncos.

Of course more people of the Centre and right will be on ASF than people of the left.

gg


----------



## Joules MM1

Joules MM1 said:


> the challenge for most traders is to have awareness of this period.....




at the peak of indices chat sites promote and receive harmony, at lows a lot more effort goes into policing disharmony, people tend to gang, become separate, a them-and-us syndrome, they tend toward being defensive and using defense even though theyre just seeing words on a screen they feel the need to to express frustration as a normal and justified state of being......a peak in this stuff is a precursor and necessary for a large low to be set in the indices .......


----------



## nulla nulla

springhill said:


> I'd just like to thank everyone who has lifted their efforts and output on individual stocks, the forum is a more interesting and dynamic place already. From a personal point of view it is fantastic a lot of lesser know companies are being discussed. Great effort peoples, keep up the good work.




Yeah, I reckon that BBQ sounds like a goer, Could pairs trade it with xxx(x).


----------



## Joe Blow

springhill said:


> I'd just like to thank everyone who has lifted their efforts and output on individual stocks, the forum is a more interesting and dynamic place already. From a personal point of view it is fantastic a lot of lesser know companies are being discussed. Great effort peoples, keep up the good work.




Agreed. I have noticed the difference already and am very impressed! The amount of stock threads being updated has increased dramatically over the last day or so, and I hope the momentum continues to build.

Keep up the good work everyone, and if you feel as though you don't have anything of value to add to a stock thread that you have been following, feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Julia

Joules MM1 said:


> at the peak of indices chat sites promote and receive harmony, at lows a lot more effort goes into policing disharmony, people tend to gang, become separate, a them-and-us syndrome, they tend toward being defensive and using defense even though theyre just seeing words on a screen they feel the need to to express frustration as a normal and justified state of being......a peak in this stuff is a precursor and necessary for a large low to be set in the indices .......



Insightful comment.  There's also the 'collective mood' inspired by political volatility.  



Joe Blow said:


> Keep up the good work everyone, and if you feel as though you don't have anything of value to add to a stock thread that you have been following, feel free to ask questions.



OK.  So if I want to ask this question "If I were to want to buy bank shares, which bank would you suggest and why?",  what thread would I put it in?
It's something I genuinely would like people's views on but wouldn't usually post such a question because it's essentially seeking advice, isn't it?


----------



## burglar

Julia said:


> Insightful comment.  There's also the 'collective mood' inspired by political volatility.
> 
> 
> OK.  So if I want to ask this question "If I were to want to buy bank shares, which bank would you suggest and why?",  what thread would I put it in?
> It's something I genuinely would like people's views on but wouldn't usually post such a question because it's essentially seeking advice, isn't it?




Start a thread (Joe can help you with this!)
Call it "Which Bank" or something similar!


----------



## springhill

Julia said:


> OK.  So if I want to ask this question "If *I* were to want to buy bank shares, which bank would you suggest and why?",  what thread would I put it in?
> It's something I genuinely would like people's views on but wouldn't usually post such a question because it's essentially seeking advice, isn't it?




Hi Julia, it is the way you have phrased the question that makes it sound like financial advice, if you were to ask 'Which is *your* favoured bank to invest in and why?' then you are simply asking for points of view, and can DYOR research from there.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> OK.  So if I want to ask this question "If I were to want to buy bank shares, which bank would you suggest and why?",  what thread would I put it in?
> It's something I genuinely would like people's views on but wouldn't usually post such a question because it's essentially seeking advice, isn't it?




Hi Julia, you should start that thread in the ASX Stock Chat forum and title it along the lines of, "Which bank do you think is the most undervalued"?

In fact, there's already a thread in that forum on that very topic: Which bank is the best value?


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Julia, you should start that thread in the ASX Stock Chat forum and title it along the lines of, "Which bank do you think is the most undervalued"?
> 
> In fact, there's already a thread in that forum on that very topic: Which bank is the best value?



I suppose I could.  Except I just don't do the whole 'value investing' thing.  I'm only interested in price action and a quick glance at a chart tells me that.

I'm always interested in general economic and financial stuff, especially Super, tax etc.  But when I click on some of the stock threads and see some obscure speculative company with a SP of a fraction of a cent, then I just have nothing to say.  Sorry.


----------



## prawn_86

Logged in for the first time in 3 days and there are lots of stock threads in the new posts  Remmebr we can also talk about the top 50 (or whatever number) as a lot of people are probably just as curious about them as the are about spec stocks



Julia said:


> I'm always interested in general economic and financial stuff, especially Super, tax etc.  But when I click on some of the stock threads and see some obscure speculative company with a SP of a fraction of a cent, then I just have nothing to say.  Sorry.




So why not start a thread in the stock chat about the technicals/price action of the big banks? To mirror the value thread.

By the sounds of it, there are plenty of stock specific discussions you could have, or questions you could ask, you just dont seem to be bothered. Not that that is a bad thing, but this is a stock forum after all.


----------



## Julia

prawn_86 said:


> By the sounds of it, there are plenty of stock specific discussions you could have, or questions you could ask, you just dont seem to be bothered. Not that that is a bad thing, but this is a stock forum after all.



As someone who has posted pretty widely over many years, I'd like to know just why so much responsibility is being directed toward me to do more posting in stock threads, when there are plenty of other people of whom the same could be asked?

It seems to me that because I took the trouble to explain that I wasn't presently posting on stocks because I am standing aside from the market, I've been targeted via several posts now, prawn, with the repeated urging to make up some reason to post in a stock thread, any stock thread.

Perhaps you could leave me alone to make up my own mind or if that's unsatisfactory, suspend my capacity to post anywhere else.


----------



## basilio

It does seem obvious that there is far less research  observation and comment on the stock threads.  This isn't necessarily the case with all stock market forums.  I think it needs a reasonable core of interested, quality and respectful contributors to  create an environment that generates interest in shares. ASF probably has them but perhaps they have become jaded.

IMO it is very difficult to find lots of good reasons to invest in particular stocks - and then see them steadily fall as overarching issues drive the market down.  In a nutshell perhaps we shouldn't be in the market at this stage ?

Despite my last comment I have still written  in a few shares in the stock threads.   I'm largely avoiding  the general thread because, frankly, the reflex response to most of my contributions is thoughtless and nasty. Little point hanging around for those sort of comments.


----------



## prawn_86

Julia said:


> As someone who has posted pretty widely over many years, I'd like to know just why so much responsibility is being directed toward me to do more posting in stock threads, when there are plenty of other people of whom the same could be asked?
> 
> It seems to me that because I took the trouble to explain that I wasn't presently posting on stocks because I am standing aside from the market, I've been targeted via several posts now, prawn, with the repeated urging to make up some reason to post in a stock thread, any stock thread.
> 
> Perhaps you could leave me alone to make up my own mind or if that's unsatisfactory, suspend my capacity to post anywhere else.




I think it is because you have been one of the more vocal in your defense of not posting in stock threads. We know there are many people in the same situation (probably reading this thread and not posting in it), and my posts are directed at them as much as yourself.

What i am trying to highlight is that if members had a bit of a think, there would be questions, or information, they could come up with specific to a number of different stocks. If they then posted those questions or information it would help continue to grow ASF and increase the amount of stock posts, which is what Joe has asked for.


----------



## Joe Blow

I would just like to clarify something. I don't want anyone to feel obligated to post in stock threads. My initial request was that those who have an active watchlist - and most of those interested in stock market trading or investing do - please consider updating those threads when new information comes to hand. 

It is not mandatory to participate in stock threads, I just think that ASF is more interesting and useful (and true to its original purpose) when there is more activity in these threads. ASF is a stock market forum and I would like to encourage a focus on market related discussion. I have no issue at all with the amount of posts in threads in the General Chat forum and I do not wish to restrict posting in any way. I'd just like to see more stock chat and I'm happy to see that seems to be occurring and I hope it continues.


----------



## Agentm

i think a lot of people get real sick of the personal attacks in the forums

its not moderated hard at all.. its a real soft moderation here.  i know a few whom have left asf because of the bullying..

if you post opinion, then your attacked in a big way.. 

i give a perfect example of this in a thread called the future of property prices in australia

look at robots, he would proudly post how many posters he had defeated in the thread throughout the property bubble.. and once the bubble burst.. gone!!!  but never was robots pulled up for personal attacks.. he was posted proudly how many victims he had under his belt..  

my point is the personal attacks on those  people whom were wise enough to see the bubble for what it is, was relentless.. there are many there on that thread still today whom are long time forum manipulators and imho borderline bullies..  i saw a new forum user recently get a huge attack on the property thread just recently.. i gave him a reply on the thread and encouraged him to keep posting.. but it demonstrates the level of intensity there is in the bullying on a lot of topics,,

its not a case of moderators not being available, this forum has committed moderators.. nothing wrong with that,.. but its about quality imho.. 

 i recall one mod coming onto the adi thread and absolutely talking nonsense..  dribbling on about cash investing being a better investment and better return that the share itself.. ridiculing the investors. even coming back a few weeks later when the markets turned down and made some victorious posts about how wonderful the cash investment was versus the share.  he didnt start a new thread to demonstrate the garbage he was posting, he wanted attention and posted on the most popular thread just for notoriety.. . trying to stop people from discussing the share itself on the thread.. i recall one other mod pming me and saying that joe wanted the thread closed down,,  he was trying to discourage me from posting on the forum altogether.. and at the time that thread was one of the most read threads on the forum..  

so as a forum user, you dont get much encouragement for posting on a share.. infact it has peeved asf for a long time when a thread was popular.. ..  and when your on a small cap volatile share and your mods are that brazen they come on and jibe you with bets on what will be a better investment. cash or the share itself..   then its a joke.. btw the share went form .06 to .42 and the mod never came back and demonstrated what a farce his attempts to discredit the share and the investors themselves whom were just discussing the share on the forum..

so for me, i dont post much as the level of attack by the longer term members and the lack of respect is not worth the grief


all imho!!!!!


----------



## Joe Blow

Agentm said:


> if you post opinion, then your attacked in a big way..




Disagreeing with someone's opinions and/or analysis is not attacking them. It's simply disagreeing, even if done in a tactless or thoughtless way. Moderators are entitled to their own views and are expected to obey the same rules as everyone else. Beyond that there is no restriction on the opinions they are allowed to express.



Agentm said:


> i give a perfect example of this in a thread called the future of property prices in australia
> 
> look at robots, he would proudly post how many posters he had defeated in the thread throughout the property bubble.. and once the bubble burst.. gone!!!  but never was robots pulled up for personal attacks.. he was posted proudly how many victims he had under his belt..




He was pulled up for personal attacks when he made them like anyone else. As annoying as many found robots he mostly posted within the rules and was pulled up when he didn't. I'm not prepared to run ASF like a police state, but do my best to enforce reasonable standards of both posting and behaviour.



Agentm said:


> my point is the personal attacks on those  people whom were wise enough to see the bubble for what it is, was relentless.. there are many there on that thread still today whom are long time forum manipulators and imho borderline bullies..




Again, expressing a different opinion is not a personal attack. I agree the thread is a passionate one and it occasionally goes off topic, but it's no more rough and tumble than many other threads.



Agentm said:


> i saw a new forum user recently get a huge attack on the property thread just recently.. i gave him a reply on the thread and encouraged him to keep posting.. but it demonstrates the level of intensity there is in the bullying on a lot of topics,,




I disagree that intensity and passion equate to bullying. I think there are many who feel that criticism of their views amounts to an attack of them. I can't agree. Bullying is something different altogether, and I disagree that it is a common occurrence here at ASF.  



Agentm said:


> i recall one mod coming onto the adi thread and absolutely talking nonsense..  dribbling on about cash investing being a better investment and better return that the share itself.. ridiculing the investors. even coming back a few weeks later when the markets turned down and made some victorious posts about how wonderful the cash investment was versus the share.  he didnt start a new thread to demonstrate the garbage he was posting, he wanted attention and posted on the most popular thread just for notoriety.. . trying to stop people from discussing the share itself on the thread.. i recall one other mod pming me and saying that joe wanted the thread closed down,,  he was trying to discourage me from posting on the forum altogether.. and at the time that thread was one of the most read threads on the forum..




I don't recall the incident that you are referring to, but suggesting that cash might be a better investment then being long in a particular stock is hardly "ridiculing investors". It's expressing an opinion, and one that is not unreasonable. Many holders do tend to get their knickers in a twist when anyone expresses a bearish view on whatever stock is being discussed. My policy here at ASF is all views are welcome, as long as the person expressing them explains their thinking and abides by the forum rules.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Agentm, Hotcopper has kindergarten rules for those who are easily offended.  Over there, nothing is allowed that might be construed as naughty or politically incorrect.  They're terrified of litigation!  HC still has some excellent info, so I still read, I just don't post.

But life is full of difficult people and disagreements, isn't it?  If a new member was to post something in the boys club that is the "International Traders Banter" thread, he'd be torn apart in no time!!  Is that a good thing?  No, not really, but I accept that's the way it is.  I know the different personalities that post there and mostly they're good types, even though they may appear critical and condescending at times.  Learn a way of coping with that reality.  Bullying is not acceptable (IMO), but aside from that, freedom is a good thing.  Soft moderation is good moderation.


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> ...  Many holders do tend to get their knickers in a twist when anyone expresses a bearish view on whatever stock is being discussed. ...




I had that feeling recently.


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> I would just like to clarify something. I don't want anyone to feel obligated to post in stock threads. My initial request was that those who have an active watchlist - and most of those interested in stock market trading or investing do - please consider updating those threads when new information comes to hand.
> 
> It is not mandatory to participate in stock threads, I just think that ASF is more interesting and useful (and true to its original purpose) when there is more activity in these threads. ASF is a stock market forum and I would like to encourage a focus on market related discussion. I have no issue at all with the amount of posts in threads in the General Chat forum and I do not wish to restrict posting in any way. I'd just like to see more stock chat and I'm happy to see that seems to be occurring and I hope it continues.



Understood and appreciated.   I have just tried to make it clear that I have no intention of getting back into the market for now and therefore have neither a watchlist or a particular interest in any companies while the present volatility continues.  When that changes, I'll be back to commenting on particular stocks.




Joe Blow said:


> Disagreeing with someone's opinions and/or analysis is not attacking them. It's simply disagreeing, even if done in a tactless or thoughtless way.



It would be good if there were fewer personal insults imo.   It should be possible to disagree with someone in a reasonably respectful way.



> I disagree that intensity and passion equate to bullying. I think there are many who feel that criticism of their views amounts to an attack of them. I can't agree. Bullying is something different altogether, and I disagree that it is a common occurrence here at ASF.



+1.   On the rare occasions real viciousness occurs it has been dealt with quickly and appropriately imo.

I'm sure moderating a site with such diverse personalities is very challenging.  Hard to imagine anyone doing it more fairly than Joe imo.


----------



## Julia

Agentm said:


> i think a lot of people get real sick of the personal attacks in the forums



There's a certain irony here.
Some of your own remarks have been unnecessarily aggressive.



> if you post opinion, then your attacked in a big way..



That seems a rather large generalisation.


----------



## tigerboi

forgot all about the ignore button...chief ASF dribbler now gone...tb


----------



## prawn_86

Heaps of good info coming out in stock threads now. It's amazing how just posting a bit of news others may not have come across starts to generate discussion, such as in the LWB thread for me.

Keep it up people


----------



## MrBurns

Almost everyone in here scans the stock threads as that's why they joined in the first place, they may not feel they can contribute often but they are there non the less.
So actual participation in those threads is not an indication of their use, they are used and used often.


----------



## prawn_86

MrBurns said:


> Almost everyone in here scans the stock threads as that's why they joined in the first place, they may not feel they can contribute often but they are there non the less.
> So actual participation in those threads is not an indication of their use, they are used and used often.




True, but the more participation we have, the more detail there will be for those reading. It may even encourage lurkers to join and post their questions, which all contributes towards ASFs growth


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Almost everyone in here scans the stock threads as that's why they joined in the first place, they may not feel they can contribute often but they are there non the less.
> So actual participation in those threads is not an indication of their use, they are used and used often.




The real problem is that lower rates of participation result in less discussion. Those who are posting in stock threads get discouraged because they often feel like they are talking to themselves. If those who do post regularly in stock threads get discouraged enough, their level of participation will also decline, reducing the amount of stock discussion even further.

Of course, the opposite is also true. Increased rates of participation result in more discussion and an increase in the amount of active stock threads. I understand that many may feel as though they don't have anything of value to contribute. I would ask those who feel that way to consider the words of springhill in an earlier post in this thread:



springhill said:


> I would encourage those who feel they have  nothing to add but dont have the full grasp of a company, ask questions.  Questions promote discussion, discussion promotes better  analysis.




Questions let those posting in stock threads know that their posts are being read and appreciated. Questions also generate further discussion and result in more detailed analysis and an increase in the information flow.


----------



## Superb Parrot

Joe Blow said:


> The real problem is that lower rates of participation result in less discussion. Those who are posting in stock threads get discouraged because they often feel like they are talking to themselves. If those who do post regularly in stock threads get discouraged enough, their level of participation will also decline, reducing the amount of stock discussion even further.




I suspect that there are many lurkers out there just absorbing information and many not in the market now and losing interest in specific stocks.

FXJ is an example, it is fascinating at the moment with all the left and right forces pulling at it and it does not really get many posts. It really is a political toy and I suspect many participants just want to stick to 'is it a buy or not' and that can get boring, e.g. the inane chatter to that effect on CNBC. The outrage over Gina's involvement by Fairfax staff and Conroy was just amazing to me, as their soft-left political outlet disappears.

 I have not purchased yet, but it is getting close.


----------



## MrBurns

Superb Parrot said:


> I have not purchased yet, but it is getting close.




I agree, Fairfax MUST get better now that are restructuring, the big lift would come if Rinehart can get control and sack the entire board and put new people in there who aren't institutionalised and out of touch.

Overall I see this as an opportunity but I just don't trust my own judgment on past record.

On the other hand she could just wipe her hands of the whole business, dump the shares and walk away if Swan and others cause too much trouble.


----------



## Superb Parrot

MrBurns said:


> I agree, Fairfax MUST get better now that are restructuring, the big lift would come if Rinehart can get control and sack the entire board and put new people in there who aren't institutionalised and out of touch.
> 
> On the other hand she could just wipe her hands of the whole business, dump the shares and walk away if Swan and others cause too much trouble.




Yes, she is wealthy enough to have two choices.

 I don't know when I have enjoyed a media confrontation so much, and I do have a soft spot for the SMH and the Fin, the Canberra Times however is becoming fossilised and really needs a good shake up, and, I do feel for the sacked journalists and their families, but a media outlet needs a strong proprietor, a leader who will shape the ethos of the outlet and not be subject to the political views of the staff.

The current Federal Government and the Finkelstein enquiry and road-blocks at the moment, hence my caution.

 Fairfax has been leaderless for years.


----------



## prawn_86

Please keep on topic. FXJ discussion should be in the FXJ thread.

Thanks


----------



## MrBurns

prawn_86 said:


> Please keep on topic. FXJ discussion should be in the FXJ thread.
> 
> Thanks




LOL I thought I was on the FXJ thread


----------



## prawn_86

Good to see continued discussion in the stock threads. Also seeming to get a decent mix of large vs micro stocks. I know large stocks dont tend to have as much 'potential' as spec stocks, but a lot of us have top 200 stocks in our portfolio so good to see info about them coming out


----------



## Happy

I could take bigger part in crowd creation, but I felt little bit uneasy that I can do something wrong.

First it has to be so many words, no problem here.
But you have to choose words, so it could not be interpreted as buy/sell advice, 
actually it cannot appear as advice.

I am not much adviser, but felt bit overwhelmed so mainly stay clear, so don’t get in trouble.


----------



## Joe Blow

Happy said:


> I could take bigger part in crowd creation, but I felt little bit uneasy that I can do something wrong.
> 
> First it has to be so many words, no problem here.
> But you have to choose words, so it could not be interpreted as buy/sell advice,
> actually it cannot appear as advice.
> 
> I am not much adviser, but felt bit overwhelmed so mainly stay clear, so don’t get in trouble.




Hi Happy, the 100 character minimum was abandoned about a year and a half ago. All I ask is that those posting in stock threads contribute some meaningful content that will be useful to others.

With regard to posts being interpreted as financial advice, just don't tell people to buy or sell any particular stock. Most other opinions should be OK.


----------



## springhill

Happy said:


> I could take bigger part in crowd creation, but I felt little bit uneasy that I can do something wrong.
> 
> First it has to be so many words, no problem here.
> But you have to choose words, so it could not be interpreted as buy/sell advice,
> actually it cannot appear as advice.
> 
> I am not much adviser, but felt bit overwhelmed so mainly stay clear, so don’t get in trouble.




Happy, you are well within your rights to post what your opinion on any stock. As long as the perspective is correct.
Ie. 'I think XYZ is a good investment for the following reasons' is perfectly fine.
     'You should buy XYZ because of the following' is advice.

Posting updated information/announcements/articles on any stock you have or are watching is a help. It may help others with their research and they may in turn post opinions.

All the best


----------



## Happy

springhill said:


> Happy,
> 
> ...
> 
> All the best




I know quite well what you have to do to fit in politically correct surroundings.

Just don't like it, and I still believe that if I follow the system that entry/exit point is triggered,
or make comment well before the event that if entry/exit point is triggered you should be allowed to say:

 buy/exit

without the need to wrap your words in politically correct protective tissue.

All the best to you too


----------



## Joe Blow

Happy said:


> I still believe that if I follow the system that entry/exit point is triggered,
> or make comment well before the event that if entry/exit point is triggered you should be allowed to say:
> 
> buy/exit
> 
> without the need to wrap your words in politically correct protective tissue.




Happy, you are allowed to say that you are going to buy or sell at particular entry/exit points, you just aren't allowed to recommend that others buy or sell.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Happy said:


> buy/exit
> 
> without the need to wrap your words in politically correct protective tissue.
> 
> All the best to you too




What about this:  "I'm buying because I think the price will go up".  "I'm exiting because I think the price will go down".


----------



## prawn_86

Gringotts Bank said:


> What about this:  "I'm buying because I think the price will go up".  "I'm exiting because I think the price will go down".




Providing you give a reason as to why you think it will go up/down then it is fine, in fact that is what bost people do.

Simply saying you think, without a reason why, or just saying 'i just bought/sold' without adding anything else would generally be considered as low content as it doesnt add anything to the thread


----------



## prawn_86

Well in the last 3 weeks i personally have definitely noticed a lot more activity on stock threads. A lot of members certainly took this thread to heart, thanks all 

I think there is still room for improvement. If everyone here posted just one comment/thought on a stock thread each day, ASF would become even bigger and attract even more members


----------



## springhill

I am feeling a little frustration.

I read alot of announcements and have taken the time to post updated information on 200+ threads over the last couple of weeks, hoping to generate some increased discussion on the threads.
The issue is only maybe 20 or so have been effective in doing that.

Is there a reason for this? Are specs that on the nose ATM that no one is interested?

I dont mind doing it as long as there is a receptive audience, but if I am talking to myself I could spend that extra time keeping the info to myself and getting extra reading done at night.

It's not a whinge as I love ASF and enjoy contributing in the small way I can.
I am just trying to get a reading on the mood out there on ASF in general.

Cheers,
SH


----------



## barney

springhill said:


> I am feeling a little frustration.
> 
> 
> Is there a reason for this? Are specs that on the nose ATM that no one is interested?
> 
> Cheers,
> SH




I'm sure everyone would have noticed your mammoth contribution over the last couple of weeks SH ..... So much so, I was concerned all your fruit might be feeling a bit neglected:

The Spec end of the market feels like a shot duck at the moment .... I know all mine are giving me grief!!  I think that is why there is very little positive banter .....  Even some of the good ones with a bit of cash up their sleeve are struggling to do much so its hard to get keen  
Cheers.


----------



## springhill

barney said:


> I'm sure everyone would have noticed your mammoth contribution over the last couple of weeks SH ..... So much so, I was concerned all your fruit might be feeling a bit neglected:
> 
> The Spec end of the market feels like a shot duck at the moment .... I know all mine are giving me grief!!  I think that is why there is very little positive banter .....  Even some of the good ones with a bit of cash up their sleeve are struggling to do much so its hard to get keen
> Cheers.




We are off season until November mate. Come that time I wont be able to post in the same way I do now.

Appreciate the feedback.
Does that mean you dont constantly look during a bad period, or do prefer to wait until sentiment picks up?
I think its part of my alleged OCD that I must continually search!


----------



## MrBurns

springhill said:


> I read alot of announcements and have taken the time to post updated information on 200+ threads over the last
> Is there a reason for this? Are specs that on the nose ATM that no one is interested?
> Cheers,
> SH




Perhaps interest in general is down and you can see why, it's all over the place, the only thing that I seem to see is my ever growing lost opportunity by not buying TLS a month ago, AND i was planning a *large* investment but chickened out


----------



## Joe Blow

springhill said:


> I am feeling a little frustration.
> 
> I read alot of announcements and have taken the time to post updated information on 200+ threads over the last couple of weeks, hoping to generate some increased discussion on the threads.
> The issue is only maybe 20 or so have been effective in doing that.
> 
> Is there a reason for this? Are specs that on the nose ATM that no one is interested?
> 
> I dont mind doing it as long as there is a receptive audience, but if I am talking to myself I could spend that extra time keeping the info to myself and getting extra reading done at night.
> 
> It's not a whinge as I love ASF and enjoy contributing in the small way I can.
> I am just trying to get a reading on the mood out there on ASF in general.
> 
> Cheers,
> SH




Hi SH, I have noticed your efforts in bringing an extraordinary amount of low cap stocks to people's attention  and I appreciate them. I assure you that the threads are being read, the thread view counts are testament to that. I am pleased that your efforts have yielded some discussion, but I agree that it would be nice to see more. I would urge those reading your posts to ask questions if they do not have anything further to add. Even a simple question can end up generating more discussion.


----------



## barney

springhill said:


> We are off season until November mate. Come that time I wont be able to post in the same way I do now.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback.
> Does that mean you dont constantly look during a bad period, or do prefer to wait until sentiment picks up?
> I think its part of my alleged OCD that I must continually search!




Always keeping an eye out, but the market is not in a Spec mood unfortunately.  You mentioned CQC on your thread which looks interesting. I think they have more cash in the bank than their current market cap which is a big plus ..... worth watching so thanks for that ......... Had to ditch a couple recently on the back of heavily dilutive Cap raisings ..... lack of forsight by management.  A good management team is worth every cent  ..... bad ones can end up costing us little guys our shirts


----------



## sinner

springhill said:


> I am feeling a little frustration.
> 
> I read alot of announcements and have taken the time to post updated information on 200+ threads over the last couple of weeks, hoping to generate some increased discussion on the threads.
> The issue is only maybe 20 or so have been effective in doing that.
> 
> Is there a reason for this? Are specs that on the nose ATM that no one is interested?
> 
> Cheers,
> SH




Hey SH,

Aside from arguing about the global market with other Aussies, the main reason I come to ASF is to read the thoughts people like you put up about single name ASX stocks. Which I view as a community sourced research resource, usually containing (in aggregate) far higher quality fundamental information and perspective than broker opinions and whatnot.

Since it wouldn't have been appropriate to put a thankyou after every analysis I enjoyed/benefit from I admit I should probably have sent you all a thankyou PM by now!

Personally, I find posting technical setups for single names doesn't generally go down well because a lot of 'holders' expect you to be 'right' or stop posting the setup, even though it might only be right 40-50% of the time. Upside breakouts are the obvious exception, everyone loves those :


----------



## springhill

sinner said:


> Hey SH,
> 
> Aside from arguing about the global market with other Aussies, the main reason I come to ASF is to read the thoughts people like you put up about single name ASX stocks. Which I view as a community sourced research resource, usually containing (in aggregate) far higher quality fundamental information and perspective than broker opinions and whatnot.
> 
> Since it wouldn't have been appropriate to put a thankyou after every analysis I enjoyed/benefit from I admit I should probably have sent you all a thankyou PM by now!
> 
> Personally, I find posting technical setups for single names doesn't generally go down well because a lot of 'holders' expect you to be 'right' or stop posting the setup, even though it might only be right 40-50% of the time. Upside breakouts are the obvious exception, everyone loves those :




Thats great to hear sinner. 

Thankyou are totally unnecessary but appreciated all the same. As long as there is a receptive readership is enough for me. 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Tannin

springhill said:


> I am feeling a little frustration.
> 
> I read alot of announcements and have taken the time to post updated information on 200+ threads over the last couple of weeks, hoping to generate some increased discussion on the threads.
> The issue is only maybe 20 or so have been effective in doing that.




It's been a massive contribution from you, mate. I'm sure that many of us have noticed. Well done!




springhill said:


> Is there a reason for this?




Well, yes. At least for my part - I cannot bring myself to be terribly interested in junior miners and I have not noticed you post on any other type of company. Without a tremendous amount of knowledge and research, junior miners strike me as no better than a lottery and I'd just as soon put money on a horse (at least I'd get to watch it following all those other horses round the track!) 

But don't let that stop you! Not for one moment.  It's good to see the activity here, and you might just be providing at least some members with a leg up on the mammoth task of aquiring that specialised knowledge they need to invest wisely in this type of stock. Me, I'll stick to stuff I have at least a little understanding of - and I do try to make at least a few decent posts on those stocks I'm following. Nothing like the scale of your contribution, but every little helps.


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> ...  I assure you that the threads are being read, the thread view counts are testament to that. ...




Take AEK for instance, just started today, 26 views !!

And even I have not had a look yet!
Off to research.


----------



## kenny

To SH and all the other generous posters,

There are a lot of us long time lurkers who probably feel they have little to contribute constructively but appreciate the discussions and diligently soak up a lot of commentary and analysis. Sinner's comment about the value of community sourced research is so true. It is a great springboard to go on and do one's own due diligence and make their own decision on whether the trade is for them.

I even find the Competition entries a useful flag to look into obscure stocks when I have time.

Anyway, please keep up the good work, everyone.

Back to the shadows for me 

Kenny


----------



## noirua

It is fair comment in both directions to say that contributions to stock threads are of the highest standard of any I know and that includes the USA, Canada and UK. The problem, if it can be called that, is that there are not enough posts covering very many stocks and some have not been posted on this year.

So basically it's 10 out of 10 for quality and 3 out of 10 for quantity. Is this because of the need for quality or the website structure itself or maybe something else???

There is a factor with almost all websites, excluding one in the UK, where there is a tendency to defend criticism, [not all criticism is adverse] point out the good points and even if accepting it generally not making any MAJOR changes -- the worse reply I ever had was "what do you expect, this is a free website, YES, YOU pay nothing" [this wasn't ASF] -- the comment was correct of course but the owner sold up eventually.

ASF has the fewest number of recent posts on its front page, probably in the whole world -- no arguments about clicking 'recent posts' etc., just accept it, it is a fact. Argue all-day long, explain all-day long, it just stops change or of course STOPS increasing the number of posts.

Changing the website set-up is probably not possible but one where a header always comes up first, which is added to or changed by the poster producing it, is outstandingly successful at the UKs ADVFN and they have vast numbers of foreign visitors as the flags indicate on most headers.
Pour ice cold water on all this if you wish but some of that you splash on ASF.

I would say to finish and not go on and on 'DO NOT EXPLAIN' just 'CHANGE' -- cheers


----------



## basilio

It has been very hard to add anything worthwhile to stock threads at the moment.

As noted the spec end of town seems to be in free fall. The right call with the market was probably a long time ago about going into cash - and staying there.  I know I have been badly bitten  when I re entered the market on what I thought was clearly excellent company changing news.

On the (very) positive side we have very few stupid or nasty exchanges on the stock forums. In that sense less is certainly more. 

I think the market is overwhelmingly about sentiment at the moment.  Forums like ASF and others can play a role in creating enough extra investor interest to ignite some action.  But I feel that this not going to happen while the levels of international concern are so high.


----------



## MrBurns

basilio said:


> It has been very hard to add anything worthwhile to stock threads at the moment.
> 
> As noted the spec end of town seems to be in free fall. The right call with the market was probably a long time ago about going into cash - and staying there.  I know I have been badly bitten  when I re entered the market on what I thought was clearly excellent company changing news.
> 
> On the (very) positive side we have very few stupid or nasty exchanges on the stock forums. In that sense less is certainly more.
> 
> I think the market is overwhelmingly about sentiment at the moment.  Forums like ASF and others can play a role in creating enough extra investor interest to ignite some action.  But I feel that this not going to happen while the levels of international concern are so high.




+1...

There will be some action before too long though, on The Business last night a credible commentator quite plainly states that the mining boom is over......the miners will start to decline before long.
Add Europe to this and you have a very nasty situation looming for us.


----------



## noirua

MrBurns said:


> +1...
> 
> There will be some action before too long though, on The Business last night a credible commentator quite plainly states that the mining boom is over......the miners will start to decline before long.
> Add Europe to this and you have a very nasty situation looming for us.




Never mind, those who have found they've lost too much will leave the investment stage. Every year after, another load of new investors will arrive and replace them.
The next bull market will begin and last anytime up to 20 years, as before, many will be severely burn't, leave the stage and so it goes on and on.

Along will come the usual new crowd, research is so important and lambaste anyone not doing it. For years they will do well and then the bear will arrive and stocks will go down and down. They'll say, average down, buy on the second dip etc., etc., Remember, everything has been done before, it's never different it's always the same. 

Boring, how boring I am, yes yes yes and that's how trading must be, it's a repetitive labor of boredom. Then you know you've made it, imho.


----------



## burglar

noirua said:


> ... it's a repetitive labor of boredom. ...




Sorry you feel that bad ... 

Very soon we will see that quintuplets of green shoots.
It will be safe to go back in the water.
Will you be ready?

See your way forward. 

I'm excited!!


----------



## gordon2007

SH, 
You are giving me the inspiration to get back into it. Reading your posts reminds me of YT. I've been very quiet on here but definitely have been reading several times daily.

I reckon I may be like a lot of people that used to post. Still reading daily but since having cashed out just don't have anything of value to add. But man o'man, in viewing charts and everything else, I feel the time is coming again.



springhill said:


> I am feeling a little frustration.
> 
> I read alot of announcements and have taken the time to post updated information on 200+ threads over the last couple of weeks, hoping to generate some increased discussion on the threads.
> The issue is only maybe 20 or so have been effective in doing that.
> 
> Is there a reason for this? Are specs that on the nose ATM that no one is interested?
> 
> I dont mind doing it as long as there is a receptive audience, but if I am talking to myself I could spend that extra time keeping the info to myself and getting extra reading done at night.
> 
> It's not a whinge as I love ASF and enjoy contributing in the small way I can.
> I am just trying to get a reading on the mood out there on ASF in general.
> 
> Cheers,
> SH


----------



## springhill

gordon2007 said:


> SH,
> You are giving me the inspiration to get back into it.* Reading your posts reminds me of YT*. I've been very quiet on here but definitely have been reading several times daily.




I appreciate the post.
YT's stuff was in a league of it's own 
I am just tring to form a base of knowledge in as many specs as I can while I have the time. 



gordon2007 said:


> I reckon I may be like a lot of people that used to post. Still reading daily but since *having cashed out just don't have anything of value to add*. But man o'man, in viewing charts and everything else, I feel the time is coming again.




I don't see that as being the case mate. You have experience, that is invaluable and not something that everyone has, plus you gotta keep those skills sharp for when you do re-enter the fray!


----------



## noirua

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads --*

I'm not sure we are still on topic but anyway, it probably relates to the stock market going up and the number of posts.

The bottom for any market always takes very much longer to form than the top. The bear market in resource stocks is probably over and we may be about halfway through forming a bottom, especially in small cap miners.
I notice mining stocks in Canada and UK are behaving differently in that an increasing number are rising sharply and  holding on to most of the gain. [The UK AIM market is notorious for pumping and dumping and that has made it a free for all over there - market makers are accused of manipulating  small caps] -- the Aussie is very strong again after dipping below par with the greenback and that may well hold mining stocks back a bit.

Woodside WPL were down to 80c in 1980 and look at them now -- keep the faith.

The crude oil price was about US$65 a barrel in 1982 and should now be around $220 a barrel.


----------



## herzy

Tannin said:


> It's been a massive contribution from you, mate. I'm sure that many of us have noticed. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes. At least for my part - I cannot bring myself to be terribly interested in junior miners and I have not noticed you post on any other type of company. Without a tremendous amount of knowledge and research, junior miners strike me as no better than a lottery and I'd just as soon put money on a horse (at least I'd get to watch it following all those other horses round the track!)
> 
> But don't let that stop you! Not for one moment.  It's good to see the activity here, and you might just be providing at least some members with a leg up on the mammoth task of aquiring that specialised knowledge they need to invest wisely in this type of stock. Me, I'll stick to stuff I have at least a little understanding of - and I do try to make at least a few decent posts on those stocks I'm following. Nothing like the scale of your contribution, but every little helps.




Agree with everything in this post. I have absolutely no idea with junior miners, and it's such a shame (for me) that SH's valuable and thorough research is into these - I'd love you to look into other stocks! Unfortunately, I find other companies much easier to valuate, and haven't run out of them yet and so haven't needed to turn to the miners (which I utterly don't understand). This is the reason you may feel a lack of reciprocity, but I guarantee if you cover other stocks I will be reading with great interest.


----------



## springhill

herzy said:


> Agree with everything in this post. I have absolutely no idea with junior miners, and it's such a shame (for me) that *SH's valuable and thorough research is into these* - I'd love you to look into other stocks! Unfortunately, I find other companies much easier to valuate, and haven't run out of them yet and so haven't needed to turn to the miners (which I utterly don't understand). This is the reason you may feel a lack of reciprocity, but I guarantee if you cover other stocks I will be reading with great interest.




Your post is very much appreciated, but 'thorough research' may be overstating my contribution  Some of them are just straight copy and paste. 80% of the stocks I post on I have absolutely no interest in, but still form an opinion on from reading through them, I just don't think they warrant in depth analysis. If I am reading the announcement it doesnt take long to post the info. I also post it if in the future I do become interested, I have a quick reference instead of researching from scratch all over again. If others benefit from this, it's a bonus that makes me happy.
Best I stick to what I know, there are many, many, many more qualified members to comment on stocks higher up the food chain 

All the best mate.


----------



## tech/a

Pretty simple explanation

Bull market heaps of activity anyone and everyone can turn a profit
No matter how badly you trade.

Bear market very few make a profit and most who post opinion expose
Their in ability to survive in bear markets so disappear.


----------



## burglar

Ali Moore: "Are you ready to call the bottom. Charlie Aitkin called the bottom earlier this week"
Marcus Padley: "This is the second time Charlie has called the bottom. Show me a chart in six months time, I'll show you the bottom."

Not an exact quote from Lateline Business,
'Twas a long time ago, but I remember because it resonates with me!


----------



## noirua

burglar said:


> Sorry you feel that bad ...
> 
> Very soon we will see that quintuplets of green shoots.
> It will be safe to go back in the water.
> Will you be ready?
> 
> See your way forward.
> 
> I'm excited!!




Hi burglar, I meant to put over a fact that it's taken me all this time to achieve being bored 
by investing. We are in this to make money and, I believe, cut our losses -- it's so easy to not believe a $1 stock cannot go down to 10c because cash in the company is worth 20c and all those assets including shares are worth another 30c -- YES IT HAS HAPPENED and can only be avoided with stop losses and for those who need a stick of dynamite to make them sell, limit orders to force them out - myself included.

If you are losing, a bit of 'masterly inactivity' is called for and if you love investing there may well be the smell of burnt brake linings, so to speak.

If I hadn't shorted stocks halfway through 2011 I'd be in the financial graveyard by now. I switched countries and shorted footsie 100 stocks for seven months and wiped out my first half losses in 10 weeks. Just investing in Australia with the powerfully strong Aussie has been disastrous as the ASX 200 should be around 5,600 to 6,000. Why not, well foreigners are cashing in by having Aussie$ and Canadian$ cash accounts and reaping high dividends increasing as the AUD mounts in value.
That stock you hold that fell from $1 to 80c is down 20% for you and up by 60% or so for most foreigners over five years, not Canadians of course.

I think, Aussie interest rates need to fall to 0.5% and mortgage rates to 3% for at least 5 years. UK is at 0.5% about to fall to 0.25% and States 0.25%. Switzerland is at negative interest rates. 
Not the politicians that fix rates in Australia, UK and USA I know, so maybe the plot has been lost a bit with that.


----------



## springhill

You don't have to have a financial interest in a stock to be; interested in analysis/post/maintain a thread. When the wheel turns positively (whenever that may be) those that sat idle on the sidelines doing nothing will suddenly be interested in; others opinions, recent announcements, in depth analysis.
Information is power. Negatively or positively.
Will you be the one who has the edge on others because you took the time when sentiment was against you, while others lost interest?
Does there need to be a personal stake involved for people to be interested?


----------



## Julia

noirua said:


> think, Aussie interest rates need to fall to 0.5% and mortgage rates to 3% for at least 5 years.



What?   You can't compare the Australian robus economy with those others you have quoted.
There is no justification for such a massive drop in Australian interest rates.


----------



## CanOz

Julia said:


> What?   You can't compare the Australian robus economy with those others you have quoted.
> There is no justification for such a massive drop in Australian interest rates.




Depends on how much 'jingle mail' the banks start getting as unemployment goes thru the roof!

CanOz


----------



## burglar

Julia said:


> What?   You can't compare the Australian robus economy with those others you have quoted.
> There is no justification for such a massive drop in Australian interest rates.




Well, it is a two speed economy, so we are told.
And the mining boom is ending (or so we are told)!

Do we all believe what we are told?


----------



## noirua

Julia said:


> What?   You can't compare the Australian robus economy with those others you have quoted.
> There is no justification for such a massive drop in Australian interest rates.




Julia you partly misread my post: I take it you did not mean to include Switzerland thought to have the world's strongest currency and negative interest rates for foreigners investing. So although Australia is more a resource power house rather than a banking power house, and based in the Far East, there are none-the-less parallels to be drawn.

Australia's Government are bashing up the already crippled mining industry whilst Switzerland continues to build up their International banking base.

High interest rates are making the Aussie stronger and stronger. If interest rates were 0.5% that would help industry and reduce the value of the disastrously overvalued AUD.


----------



## Tannin

Noirua, it is not sensible to talk about "bashing up" the mining industry. Miners make *30%* of all company *profits* in Australia, but pay only *15%* of all company *tax*. The Gillard Government has indeed messed up its mining taxation policy - it has been far, far too lenient on this greedy industry which is sucking the rest of the country dry and not paying anything like its fair share. The recent cyclical mining mania has pushed up the cost of skilled labour, increasing costs for all other businesses and lowering our overall national productivity; has _not_ contributed in any way to the vital task of training the Australian workforce(only whinged about not being allowed to import even more cheap Chinese or Indian labour); and has pushed the value of the Australian dollar up way, way past where it should be for economic health. It is a national tragedy that the weak and gutless *Kevin Rudd  completely failed* in his half-hearted attempt to redress the balance by making the miners pay their way (instead of paying only half as much as all other industries) and, as a very welcome side-effect, moderate the explosive and unsustainable growth of the mining industry to the great benefit of the rest of Australia. 

Now that *the mining bubble has finally begun to deflate*, we have another difficulty to deal with: interest rates are still way, way too high. Because Australia is a strong, stable economy, international investors are borrowing overseas (at almost zero cost)  to invest in Australian assets, in particular treasury notes. (Right now 85% of all Commonwealth treasury bonds are held overseas!) This is why the exchange rate continues to stay so high. 

*The Reserve Bank is completely independent of the government*. The RBA makes its own decisions re interest rates, and governments have nothing to do with it - both Howard and Keating, as examples, were horrified when the RBA mandated increases in interest rates shortly before elections. The RBA simply ignores what politicians want and does as it sees fit. And, in the last year or two, the RBA has consistently got interest rates wrong, keeping them much too high. This forces the AUD to stay overvalued, and cripples several of our moswt critical industries. Tourism, agriculture, retail, manufacturing, and anything that sells overseas or competes against imports suffers.

Now that the mining bubble is deflating, we need to look to these much-battered industries to provide our growth and income. Or at what's left of them. 

I'm not by any means sure that your suggested 0.5% would be a sensible interest rate for Australia - I think you go too far there - but somewhere around half of the present rate would be a vast improvement on the current dreadful mess. These very necessary cuts can start now and be staged in gradually over the next six months or so. And I most certainly agree with you that *interest rates must go down*. The only question is whether the RBA will start lowering rates now (and just maybe rescue the enormous non-mining part of the economy while it still survives, and thus pave the way for good times ahead) or wait another year or so until the situation is really dire and the RBA actions are too little and too late.

With the mining bubble finally (almost!) under control now, and with the AUD returning to a more sensible middle-of-the-road figure like (say) US$0.90 (asuming that we do indeed get the badly needed interest cuts), we can all look forward to some sustained good times and happy investing as the fundamentally sound Austraian economy powers ahead, and we will see a lot of positive participation here on Aussiestockforums  .... but only if we can finally get the exchange rate madness sorted!


----------



## springhill

:topic  take it to the appropriate thread


----------



## Julia

springhill said:


> :topic  take it to the appropriate thread



+1.


----------



## noirua

springhill said:


> :topic  take it to the appropriate thread




I cant find the thread named 'Appropriate Thread' nor the thread that is appropriate. I think you may have cut short the excellent run of posts. I remember a comment by the administrator on Motley Fool that said how easy it is to kill a thread off.


----------



## springhill

noirua said:


> I cant find the thread named 'Appropriate Thread' nor the thread that is appropriate. I think you may have cut short the excellent run of posts. I remember a comment by the administrator on Motley Fool that said how easy it is to kill a thread off.




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25243&p=722478#post722478

There you go mate it's all yours.


----------



## Timmy

Enough.

There are currently 18,000+ threads on ASF, about all different stuff.

This thread is for:



Joe Blow said:


> Hi folks, I have noticed that the level of posting in stock threads has slipped somewhat in recent times and I would like to urge everyone to please consider participating a little more regularly in discussions on various stocks.
> 
> The more everyone contributes, the more stock discussion we will see, and the fresher and more dynamic the stock threads will become. By updating the threads of stocks on your watch list with news, analysis, and relevant information, you will be helping to bring these companies to the attention of others. This will generate increased interest, additional research, and more discussion.
> 
> Let's see if we can get some more stock chat happening!




Get this thread on topic please. 

Thanks.


----------



## springhill

Timmy said:


> Enough.
> 
> There are currently 18,000+ threads on ASF, about all different stuff.
> 
> This thread is for:
> 
> 
> 
> Get this thread on topic please.
> 
> Thanks.




Sorry mate (and to you noirua, nothing personal) my 2 cents didnt help, staying on topic from now on.


----------



## burglar

I'm finding it hard to keep up.
There are so many, ...
Each one has so much going on!
It's not so much in the reading.
But there is the history,
... the charts,
... forming an opinion.

All that before one can post a reply.

From now on I will still do a few.
Ones I hold near and dear.


----------



## springhill

burglar said:


> I'm finding it hard to keep up.
> There are so many, ...
> Each one has so much going on!
> It's not so much in the reading.
> But there is the history,
> ... the charts,
> ... forming an opinion.
> 
> All that before one can post a reply.
> 
> From now on I will still do a few.
> Ones I hold near and dear.




I am afraid I will have to join you in this thinking mate. I cant keep spending 3-4+ hours each night covering 20+ stocks only to have 0-1 posts in reply total the next day.
I still want to be a big contributor, but in a more targetted approach.
Time is money and I need a return on both.
Mostly posting on those I have an opinion on now, but every now and again will throw up new information in random stocks.
It has been fun rattling through numerous stocks though, and ive picked up alot of info. That's what it's all about


----------



## barney

springhill said:


> I am afraid I will have to join you in this thinking mate. I cant keep spending 3-4+ hours each night covering 20+ stocks only to have 0-1 posts in reply total the next day.
> I still want to be a big contributor, *but in a more targetted approach*.
> Time is money and I need a return on both.
> Mostly posting on those I have an opinion on now, but every now and again will throw up new information in random stocks.
> It has been fun rattling through numerous stocks though, and ive picked up alot of info. That's what it's all about





I think you've hit the nail on the head there S/H .......  for the average trader to keep up with the quantity of posts you have been putting up, they would need a lot of "spare" time .... most people are time poor ... and possibly don't have a lot of "dry powder" to throw around considering the current Spec climate. 

Perhaps a filter such as "Market Cap divided by available Cash is equal to or greater than 40%" might narrow down the field, and eliminate a lot of the time/work you are spending/doing when choosing whether to consider further investigation of a Spec play??   Just a thought


----------



## springhill

barney said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head there S/H .......  for the average trader to keep up with the quantity of posts you have been putting up, they would need a lot of "spare" time .... most people are time poor ... and possibly don't have a lot of "dry powder" to throw around considering the current Spec climate.
> 
> Perhaps a filter such as "Market Cap divided by available Cash is equal to or greater than 40%" might narrow down the field, and eliminate a lot of the time/work you are spending/doing when choosing whether to consider further investigation of a Spec play??   Just a thought




Thanks mate good advice and I appreciate it. 
I have definately been throwing the net too far and wide and am catching mostly catfish and old boots.
A MC:Cash ratio is something I have been toying with, just have to see what it brings in and what it eliminates.


----------



## barney

springhill said:


> Thanks mate good advice and I appreciate it.
> I have definately been throwing the net too far and wide and *am catching mostly catfish and old boots*.
> A MC:Cash ratio is something I have been toying with, just have to see what it brings in and what it eliminates.




LOL ...... At least you can get some use out of an old boot


There are probably many more filters you could throw at Specs to eliminate the "catfish", but if they have no available cash, life is gona be tough in the short term ....

On the reverse scenaro ..... if times are tough and a Spec is able to raise Cash (without massive dilution), then that could be a big plus


----------



## noirua

I visit about 21 Financial bulletin boards that still exist, and probably 70 or so since 1998. For some, the collapse was due to the dot-com boom and bust, they backed it, got it wrong, and were bust.

The answer to why ASF has not increased the number of posts, it deserves about 20 times more, is contained in the posts on this thread in the last four weeks or so -- you need to think deeply however and extremely self critically. 

ASFs Administrator is number one as far as I'm concerned but I'm not sure all the helpers are quite on the same plot and adding that extra magic, the unwritten rule  ' commonsense ' with viva - verve - and finesse - not meant to upset, more to point out the need for flair and experience, drive, and enthusiasm. YEP! - I'm not up to the job, as it needs all these things, probably too old but in age we admit things that when we have not reached even 50 yet, being self critical, and at times, self damning, is impossible.

Threads need to go off-topic to keep the posts going and I've learnt on many sites, that a person who is off-topic very often, is not an idiot, they keep XYZ Limited posts going when there are no announcements and little interest. If they don't, when a post is made there is NO ONE THERE TO RESPOND. It is basic and ASF have failed in this and that is why many threads have no posts or very few or massive gaps, sometimes years.

Hate me if you like for what I've written here, it doesn't matter, the grim reaper is not all that far away, for me -- good luck, good fortune - noi


----------



## tech/a

Noirua

You not well old son?


----------



## MrBurns

tech/a said:


> Noirua
> 
> You not well old son?




+1 ?


----------



## joea

tech/a said:


> Noirua
> 
> You not well old son?




The ambulance is fast approaching!!
joea


----------



## Julia

tech/a said:


> Noirua
> 
> You not well old son?



+2?


----------



## prawn_86

Personally i have noticed a lot more varied discussion of late, not just spec stocks, but lots of 'mainstream' names like CKF, ORL, COH, DMP etc. 

I think a lot more investors are looking towards larger stocks at the moment and the more info we can provide/discuss, the more people will then also look at other stocks being discussed


----------



## Joe Blow

Folks, we could really, really, really use some more posts in threads on individual stocks. We are currently hitting rock bottom and the situation is now getting quite desperate. A stock market forum without discussion of stocks really is like a pub with no beer.

ASF is a forum full of people interested in the stock market, so I am assuming that people either hold stocks, are trading them, or have a watch list of stocks that they are actively monitoring. 

What I am interested in feedback on is why there is only a handful of people posting about stocks? The last post in a stock thread today was before the market even opened!


----------



## pavilion103

More than happy to whack some charts and my thoughts on the stocks that I'm trading. 

I guess for me there are a couple of reasons I am so light in those threads. 

1) I'm so busy posting charts and updating portfolios in other threads and I this already takes up a fair bit of time. 

2) Because when I do, hardly anyone replies. (Yes I know.... someone has to get things moving). TBH this has frustrated me previously and like yourself I am disappointed by the lack of participation in the individual stock threads.


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> Folks, we could really, really, really use some more posts in threads on individual stocks. We are currently hitting rock bottom and the situation is now getting quite desperate. A stock market forum without discussion of stocks really is like a pub with no beer.
> 
> ASF is a forum full of people interested in the stock market, so I am assuming that people either hold stocks, are trading them, or have a watch list of stocks that they are actively monitoring.
> 
> What I am interested in feedback on is why there is only a handful of people posting about stocks? The last post in a stock thread today was before the market even opened!




Could be partly because people are reading them but not posting, getting information but not posting.

On a number of occasions I've seen strange things happening with TLS but no one has said a word, the last post in there was from me on 5/11

Maybe it's the nature of stock forums, you'd have to compare it with others if you can.


----------



## Porper

Joe Blow said:


> Folks, we could really, really, really use some more posts in threads on individual stocks. We are currently hitting rock bottom and the situation is now getting quite desperate. A stock market forum without discussion of stocks really is like a pub with no beer.
> 
> ASF is a forum full of people interested in the stock market, so I am assuming that people either hold stocks, are trading them, or have a watch list of stocks that they are actively monitoring.
> 
> What I am interested in feedback on is why there is only a handful of people posting about stocks? The last post in a stock thread today was before the market even opened!




I think it just emphasises the fact we are not in a bull market. Smaller cap stocks generally have underperformed...and continue to struggle. As always there are exceptions. People get frustrated and stop posting. If this forum was in the U.S it would be a different story I am sure.


----------



## Ves

Why not limit General Forum access unless people put equal amount of effort into posting in stock threads?  It's a stock forum - not a political forum.    Some people rack up in excess of 100+ posts per month (often in a week) almost (and sometimes) exclusively spreading whatever party propaganda it is that is the current flavour of the moment. If individuals needed to make at least 5 stock related posts per either 10-20 posts then there would be a lot more activity.   Yes.... quantity does not always equal quality,  but it is better than nothing and may encourage others to contribute.

Make them earn that right - and you'll soon see more activity.   And if on the off chance that certain people leave because of it - stiff ****,  judging by the current posting activity in stock threads they weren't contributing any way.  That's my two cents.


----------



## nulla nulla

Porper said:


> I think it just emphasises the fact we are not in a bull market....People get frustrated and stop posting. If this forum was in the U.S it would be a different story I am sure.




It is certainly true that the All Ords has underperformed the Dow. We have struggled over a 5 year period to reach 5400 and are still 10% below our pre gfc peak of 6000+, while the Dow has challenged their pre gfc peak. Our market is probably a more realistic reflection of our economy than the Dow is of the U.S. quantative easing inflated market is a reflection of the U.S economy. Lets face it, regardless of politics we are far better off. Yet their market is booming? 

It certainly makes it harder to post enthusiasticaly about the prospects of further growth etc in respect of Australian shares, when we are head butting exposure to the inflated highs of the international markets; exposed to the danger of supposed local property bubbles; constantly adjusting to the impact on our economy of chinese monetary tightening; and endlessly adjusting to the flow on effect of the U.S. quantative easing rumours and the prospect of U.S. debt ceiling defaults. To be honest, trying to trade at the moment is like playing in a house of cards knowing that at any moment it will come crashing down arround your head.

Trading volumes are down across the the All Ords (despite the fact that margin loans are on the increase again?).  So it isn't surprising that stock posts are down also. All I can say is be patient. If you are posting, take note of the number of views your thread is receiving. You will see that many people are at least reading your posts even if they are not commenting. If you are reading someone else's post, don't be timid about asking a question or posting additional information. All input is welcome and you may know something or have a different perspective that can help everyone else.

No doubt when confidence in the market picks up so will the level of enthusiastic posts. Cheers, and as always do your own research .


----------



## pavilion103

Ves said:


> Why not limit General Forum access unless people put equal amount of effort into posting in stock threads?  It's a stock forum - not a political forum.    Some people rack up in excess of 100+ posts per month (often in a week) almost (and sometimes) exclusively spreading whatever party propaganda it is that is the current flavour of the moment. If individuals needed to make at least 5 stock related posts per either 10-20 posts then there would be a lot more activity.   Yes.... quantity does not always equal quality,  but it is better than nothing and may encourage others to contribute.  Make them earn that right - and you'll soon see more activity.   And if on the off chance that certain people leave because of it - stiff ****,  judging by the current posting activity in stock threads they weren't contributing any way.  That's my two cents.




I like this idea.
I haven't idea why the general threads are so active compared to the stock ones.
I think it's good having the general section but this is a stock forum for crying out loud.
I crave more chats about trading/stocks!
Sick of always seeing most recent threads as general ones!


----------



## Julia

Ves said:


> Why not limit General Forum access unless people put equal amount of effort into posting in stock threads?  It's a stock forum - not a political forum.    Some people rack up in excess of 100+ posts per month (often in a week) almost (and sometimes) exclusively spreading whatever party propaganda it is that is the current flavour of the moment. If individuals needed to make at least 5 stock related posts per either 10-20 posts then there would be a lot more activity.   Yes.... quantity does not always equal quality,  but it is better than nothing and may encourage others to contribute.
> 
> Make them earn that right - and you'll soon see more activity.   And if on the off chance that certain people leave because of it - stiff ****,  judging by the current posting activity in stock threads they weren't contributing any way.  That's my two cents.



If you're going to adopt that sort of demand, then might as well simply delete the whole of the General forum.
That would solve your problem, it would seem, if your objection is that people post in general threads but less in stock threads.    That would give you your dedicated pure stock forum.

It might be good to remember that various members have various aims and for some of us who have done our days of accumulation and are now focused on simply preserving capital, we're not going to be getting involved with risky speccie stocks which mostly seem to be what occupy the stock threads.
There's not a whole lot to say about most of the top 200 which are there largely because of their proven profitability, stability, and increasing DPS and EPS.

That's not to say that these members do not contribute to Super and general investment type threads, but by all means dismiss them from those also if they don't reach your prescribed quota of contributions to stock threads.

Further, it's a strong disincentive to comment in stock threads where the bunch of 'value investors' are all agreeing with one another, and if anyone dares to offer a different approach, the whole pack retaliates.  People just don't want to invite that sort of response so just choose not to contribute.

And thanks to Nulla Nulla who not only puts up interesting charts with intelligent commentary, but has made a sensible contribution to this thread also.


----------



## McLovin

pavilion103 said:


> I like this idea.




+2

I often wonder how many people don't bother with this forum because the first thing you're bombarded with is the general forum, which seems to be the same handful of people with the same dribble day-in day-out. And before people get their knickers in a knot, I don't mean everyone who posts in the general forum.



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Further, it's a strong disincentive to comment in stock threads where the bunch of 'value investors' are all agreeing with one another, and if anyone dares to offer a different approach, the whole pack retaliates. People just don't want to invite that sort of response so just choose not to contribute.




Do you have an example of that?


----------



## burglar

McLovin said:


> ... the same handful of people with the same dribble day-in day-out.




How do you know it's the same handful of people with the same dribble day-in day-out?

I avoid those threads and those posts, simply by *not* opening them!!


----------



## Julia

McLovin said:


> Do you have an example of that?



There have been plenty.  However, I'm not about to trawl through old stuff to find them now.

FWIW, I wouldn't be including you in my earlier comment.


----------



## McLovin

burglar said:


> How do you know it's the same handful of people with the same dribble day-in day-out?




Just look at the posting stats for one of those random threads. Usually about half the posts come from 3 or 4 posters.



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> There have been plenty. However, I'm not about to trawl through old stuff to find them now.
> 
> FWIW, I wouldn't be including you in my earlier comment.




I only ask because, aside from the odd first time poster who's just read his first FA book, I can't recall an instance of it happening. We (FA) certainly seem to get our fair share of mud flinged at us by a select few on here.


----------



## MrBurns

You can't force people to post in the stock threads, end of story.


----------



## Joe Blow

The point of my post wasn't to create divisions in the ASF community, but just to point out the obvious; that the amount of posts in stock threads is declining and from my perspective it's a problem. A big problem. 

ASF is a stock market forum, and the the discussion of ASX listed stocks should be a major focus. I have no objection to the General Chat forum, and I do not wish to place restrictions on it. It has its place, but I feel the balance needs to shift back a little towards the discussion of stocks. Discussion in General Chat threads doesn't have to decrease, but posts in stock threads need to increase. What McLovin says about newcomers being turned off by the disproportionate amount of posts in General Chat threads isn't just speculation, it's reality. People come here expecting to see the vast majority of discussion about ASX listed stocks and other topics relating to the Australian stock market. When they don't, many of them turn tail and don't return, inevitably leaving for somewhere else where there is more stock discussion.

I understand those who feel that there is no point posting in stock threads if nobody is replying to their posts and there is no real discussion happening. If you go back through this thread you will see the same sentiment being expressed by a number of others, a few of whom have mostly stopped posting in stock threads because they felt like they were just talking to themselves. 

All I can do is ask that those who post in stock threads please keep posting. Don't lose faith. Those who mostly just read stock threads, please consider contributing your own thoughts, even if it is just a simple question. Ultimately, stock discussion is the real driver of growth of a stock market forum like ASF. It's what attracts newcomers, keeps them here, and gets them contributing too. It also keeps regular visitors coming back more often. The less discussion of stocks there is, the less people feel like they have to visit. Instead of once a day, it becomes a couple of times a week, then once a week, then... well, you get the picture. New posts in stock threads give others something to think about and respond to, and this generates more posts, which generates even more posts, and the cycle perpetuates itself.

To those who primarily post in General Chat threads, please consider lending a hand and helping to even the balance a little.


----------



## jbocker

I am not a big contributor. 
I like reading over the stocks and usually search under the Stocks A-H Stocks I-P etc, looking at the latest comments. Frankly my comments are based on query or lack of understanding. I totally lack knowledge of any analysis and appreciate the effort people go to to determine what stocks are in their consideration. 
I feel there is  less content, but put that down to the market being pretty 'tight' and difficult opportunity out there. Maybe there has been some belt tightening and people turning away from stocks in general.

So for me I am very grateful for contributions, and thank you to those who make the effort.

I do glance over the subjects in the general comments, I find them a good source of news across many subjects.

So, all in all, I really like this site and feel safe to contribute. I understand perfectly when I dont get responses.


----------



## MrBurns

Ok Joe, here's a starting point, in the Forums section move the General Chat link to the bottom of the list, the priority of links is wrong, all investment and stock threads should be first, once people go into the General Chat area they might be waylaid by emotive subjects.
See if that makes any difference over the next month.


----------



## MrBurns

Also - your FB page only has a couple of hundred followers, you should run some ads on there, it costs me only $11 a day when I activate the ads and I've got over 7,000 followers, you can then feed stock stories into your page and with the ads you can target age, gender and location so it works well


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Ok Joe, here's a starting point, in the Forums section move the General Chat link to the bottom of the list, the priority of links is wrong, all investment and stock threads should be first, once people go into the General Chat area they might be waylaid by emotive subjects.
> See if that makes any difference over the next month.




You know, I hadn't actually thought about that, but it might be a good idea. The display order of the forums really hasn't changed since 2004, so perhaps it's time I gave the idea a good re-think.



MrBurns said:


> Also - your FB page only has a couple of hundred followers, you should run some ads on there, it costs me only $11 a day when I activate the ads and I've got over 7,000 followers, you can then feed stock stories into your page and with the ads you can target age, gender and location so it works well




I gave Facebook ads a shot and it blasted through $10 before I could turn around, so I forgot about them for a while and focused on link building and purchasing clicks from other sources. That was some time ago though, so I might take another look and perhaps give it another shot, but take a more careful, strategic approach.

In the meantime, can everybody who reads this and has a Facebook account, please like ASF's Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/aussiestockforums

Thanks!


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> I gave Facebook ads a shot and it blasted through $10 before I could turn around,
> Thanks!




Don't know what your budget is but $10 buys you a sandwich in Melbourne.

You need to spend that per day to get any traction at all.


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Don't know what your budget is but $10 buys you a sandwich in Melbourne.
> 
> You need to spend that per day to get any traction at all.




This was $10 in about 15 minutes. I did get another 15 or 20 likes but didn't continue at the time as I thought it had the potential to cost me more money than I was prepared to spend considering I was purchasing some targeted traffic from other sources.


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> This was $10 in about 15 minutes. I did get another 15 or 20 likes but didn't continue at the time as I thought it had the potential to cost me more money than I was prepared to spend considering I was purchasing some targeted traffic from other sources.




Don't leave the budget open , limit it to a daily spend, you can go in and pause it at any time but run it every now and again when you're in the mood.
You need to feed comments across from a trading forum on to the page or place stories there once or twice a week.
Keep it looking active.

You rank very well on Google, doesn't seem to be too many problems there.


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Don't leave the budget open , limit it to a daily spend, you can go in and pause it at any time but run it every now and again when you're in the mood.
> You need to feed comments across from a trading forum on to the page or place stories there once or twice a week.
> Keep it looking active.




New threads are getting posted to the page via an RSS feed, but will look at adding more content. Will take another look at Facebook ads and see how I go.



MrBurns said:


> You rank very well on Google, doesn't seem to be too many problems there.




No, Google loves ASF and we rank really well. It's why I have a drawer in my desk filled with defamation threats from people who didn't like the fact that a thread about them or their product/service on ASF containing unfavourable comments ranked above their own website. But that's probably all I should say about that right now. Lawyers cost more than Facebook ads.


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> ... Lawyers cost more than Facebook ads.




I hope your job has a light side too! :


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> I hope your job has a light side too! :




Being my own boss and working from home (or anywhere really, thanks to wifi) is a definite plus!


----------



## Country Lad

Ves said:


> Why not limit General Forum access unless people put equal amount of effort into posting in stock threads?  It's a stock forum - not a political forum.    Some people rack up in excess of 100+ posts per month (often in a week) almost (and sometimes) exclusively spreading whatever party propaganda it is that is the current flavour of the moment.






pavilion103 said:


> I haven't idea why the general threads are so active compared to the stock ones.
> I think it's good having the general section but this is a stock forum for crying out loud.




Joe, I can understand your reluctance to limit the general discussions section, however, I think we are talking only about the political threads, not the overall general discussions.  On the very odd occasion I wander over to the political bunfight department for a look, it is the same handful of people with the same inane circular arguments, achieving absolutely nothing except expressing their unwavering political dogma.

That would be fine except for the fact that this is a stock forum trying to attract new members so that the stock discussions can increase.  From experience of being involved in the operation of other forums I would expect that people coming here for a look would be put off when they see two things.......  

Firstly that there are far more political posts than stock posts and secondly that people are permitted to hurl abuse at each other and start arguments at a drop of a hat,

..... and then go look elsewhere because that can really put people off this site without them having a real good look around. 

There are numerous "guests" each time I look, currently 58 members and 186 guests.  It is these guests we want to convert to members so the site has to be as welcoming as possible and political bickering is not the way to go on a stock forum, there are plenty of other forums catering for this.



pavilion103 said:


> .....but this is a stock forum for crying out loud.




Not to the person looking at the site for the first time.  They see mainly political comments and arguments.  Those of us here know we can avoid them, so we do not see the political nonsense but the guest can't.  

Cheers
Country Lad

PS  
One suggestion I would have is that the "latest posts" clips on the main page under the ad exclude the General Chat posts.  On numerous occasions they consisted only of political posts which is not a good look for the person browsing and looking for a stock forum.


----------



## MrBurns

I would also move Announcements ands Sire News way down the bottom, it's not relevant to stock chat.


Notice how Hot Copper has all Stock related thread links on the front page, you should follow suit and have the front page all stock threads, comments and news, Google will also like that but more importantly the new visitor will be ably to see what's on offer and jump right in instead of needing to search or go to the A-Z links.

Also stifle any nastiness to newcomers they'll ask stupid questions and so forth but the stock threads are for investment news and views not sniping.


----------



## Joules MM1

ok, Joe .....did 4 today....i'm thinking thimbles and oceans and still worth the effort....


----------



## Joe Blow

Joules MM1 said:


> ok, Joe .....did 4 today....i'm thinking thimbles and oceans and still worth the effort....




Many thanks for your efforts Joules, and thank you to everyone else who posted in stock threads today! The post count in stock threads was up quite a bit, and it definitely made a difference.

I hope we can keep the momentum up, and that posting in stock threads will continue to increase.


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Being my own boss and working from home (or anywhere really, thanks to wifi) is a definite plus!




Being retired after 20 years of running your own successful "consulting" business in a very competitive market is possibly even more gratifying.


----------

